# Fenêtre transparente



## pat51343 (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter le dernier magasine d'Icreate, en page 47 ils parlent derendre une fenêtre du finder transparente, avec l'art du découpage.
Pourriez-vous me dire comment faire pour avoir des fenêtres transparentes comme des vitres avec les icones à l'intérieur.
Merci d'avance pour tous les renseignements que je récupère sur votre site, vous êtes tous super.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut

je pense qu'ils ont fait ça avec les logiciels dont ils parlent page 48 (marge)


@+


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

essaie ça

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25194


----------



## chroukin (30 Décembre 2005)

Je crois qu'il cherche plus un aspect de vitre, du genre avec une fenêtre transparente (pas à moitié opaque) mais dont les éléments et le texte seraient eux, visibles. Et puis des espèces de reflets et de la déformation avec tout ça. Mais je pense que même si ça existe ça doit bouffer des tonnes de ressources cette bpete


----------



## super-paul0 (3 Février 2006)

Salut
Je me suis posé la même question et comme je ne trouvais pas la manip j'ai écrit à icreate !
Je vous tiens au courant s'il me réponde.
Bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2006)

Pourquoi tu ne testes pas le lien fourni par SuperMoquette ? Set alpha value est gratuit, peu gourmand en ressources, simple d'utilisation, et fonctionne très bien


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2006)

Je pense que ce que vous cherchez, c'est en fait un thème Crystal pour Mac OS X, comme ce thème pour KDE. 
Donc, j'imagine qu'il faudrait, si le thème n'existe pas(et je ne crois pas en avoir vu, jusqu'ici), qu'un créateur de thèmes s'y intéresse.

Pour ce qui est de la transparence, il y ce que cite supermoquette, ainsi que WindowShade qui permet entre autres de rendre transparente n'importe quelle fenêtre grâce à un raccourcis clavier prédéterminé.
On obtient ce genre d'effet :


----------



## pat51343 (7 Février 2006)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, mais ce que je cherche n'ai pas facile à expliquer, sauf pour les personnes qui ont acheté iCréate comprendront, j'ai aussi écrit a iCréate et pas de réponse, il faut avoué qu'ils sont moins serviables que vous.
Les fenêtres sur le document garde l'entourage tel quel il n'y a que le fond de la fenêtre qui disparait et laisse les icônes qui si trouvent en suspension.
J'ai téléchargé le logiciel que m'a indiqué supermoquette il est bien mais il rend toute la fenêtre transparente ainsi que l'entourage avec les ascenseurs, donc se n'est pas ça, mais merci quand même supermoquette.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Avec PrefEdit tu peux atteindre les valeurs du finder com.apple.finder, mais c'est tellement opaque que j'oserais pas le faire  y a bien un paramètre rvb pour le background à -15677 mais je sais ni a quoi ça correspond ni si la transparence en dépend


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2006)

Tu surestimes l' "astuce" de iCreate.
Le truc consiste simplement à copier tout ou une portion de l'image de fond d'écran et de placer l'image obtenue en fond de fenêtre (pomme-J dans une fenêtre présentée par icônes).
On a l'impression que la fenêtre est transparente puisque son fond correspond à celui du fond de l'écran.
Evidemment si tu bouge la fenêtre, l'effet est perdu.
Cette astuce n'est valable que pour une fenêtre que tu ne bouge pas, donc, et est, à mon avis, tout à l'image de ce journal, tape à l'oeil et inutile...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Ouais mais je suis sur qu'il y a une astuce aussi, la couleur blanche de défaut doit surement avoir une valeur alpha quelque part nan ?


----------



## gregetcoco (7 Février 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Tu surestimes l' "astuce" de iCreate.
> Le truc consiste simplement à copier tout ou une portion de l'image de fond d'écran et de placer l'image obtenue en fond de fenêtre (pomme-J dans une fenêtre présentée par icônes).
> On a l'impression que la fenêtre est transparente puisque son fond correspond à celui du fond de l'écran.
> Evidemment si tu bouge la fenêtre, l'effet est perdu.
> Cette astuce n'est valable que pour une fenêtre que tu ne bouge pas, donc, et est, à mon avis, tout à l'image de ce journal, tape à l'oeil et inutile...




voilà tu as parfaitement résumé la fausse astuce, c'est exactement cela et il ne faut vraiment pas aller chercher plus loin, d'ailleurs vu la page de custo qu'a proposé Icreate il ne fallait pas s'attendre à mieux


----------



## pat51343 (8 Février 2006)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Tu surestimes l' "astuce" de iCreate.
> Le truc consiste simplement à copier tout ou une portion de l'image de fond d'écran et de placer l'image obtenue en fond de fenêtre (pomme-J dans une fenêtre présentée par icônes).
> On a l'impression que la fenêtre est transparente puisque son fond correspond à celui du fond de l'écran.
> Evidemment si tu bouge la fenêtre, l'effet est perdu.
> Cette astuce n'est valable que pour une fenêtre que tu ne bouge pas, donc, et est, à mon avis, tout à l'image de ce journal, tape à l'oeil et inutile...


Voilà peut-être pourquoi iCréate ne m'a jamais répondu, mais avouez que si le fond de nos fenêtres laissé apparaître au travers notre fond d'écran, se serais super, on aurait l'impression de n'avoir que des cadres avec des icônes flotants à l'intérieur.
Merci encore pour vos lumières.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Février 2006)

pat51343 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà peut-être pourquoi iCréate ne m'a jamais répondu, mais avouez que si le fond de nos fenêtres laissé apparaître au travers notre fond d'écran, se serais super, on aurait l'impression de n'avoir que des cadres avec des icônes flotants à l'intérieur.


Oui c'est vrai que ce serait bien de trouver comment faire et ça ne doit pas être très compliqué (Safari le fait bien).


----------



## kanako (15 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> (Safari le fait bien).


ah bon ?
comment-ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Février 2006)

Ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre ou un nouvel onglet et choisis "Transparent window" dans le menu debug. Le fenêtre sera transparente s'il n'y a rien, ou pendant cours temps de chargement entre deux pages. Bon d'accord ça ne sert à rien :rateau:

[Edit]J'ai essayé d'imposer la feuille de style suivante à Safari pour voir, mais cela n'a pas d'effet (le fond de MacG est toujours rouge, celui de google toujours blanc, etc&#8230. Quelqu'un a une idée ? 
	
	



```
html {background : transparent none;}
body {background : transparent none;}
div {background : transparent none;}
```


----------



## kanako (15 Février 2006)

ah oui effectivement ça sert pas à grand chose... 
mais au risque de paraitre pour une inculte : c'est quoi le menu debug ?


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

en gros, l'effet désiré est celui ci:


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> en gros, l'effet désiré est celui ci:


Oui c'est ça on cherche à faire comme dans le terminal.



			
				kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah oui effectivement ça sert pas à grand chose...
> mais au risque de paraitre pour une inculte : c'est quoi le menu debug ?


Un menu désactivé par défaut (activable avec des applications comme OnyX) qui contient un certain nombres d'options plus ou moins utiles. Une bonne partie des éléments accessibles ne me servent à rien voir me sont incompréhensibles, je m'en sers juste pour changer l'user agent quand c'est nécessaire.


----------



## kanako (15 Février 2006)

ok ! merci des infos
bonne nuit !


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

bon! si on peut obtenir l'effet désiré avec le terminal, on doit pouvoir le faire pour les fenètres... :hein:

va falloir creuser, mais ou?


----------



## Grug2 (15 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> essaie ça
> 
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25194


excellent ce gadget (du français gadget   ), ça marche pas partout (uniquement sur appli aqua), mais très rigolo (et propre et gratuit !)


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> excellent ce gadget (du français gadget   ), ça marche pas partout (uniquement sur appli aqua), mais très rigolo (et propre et gratuit !)




J'ai installé cette saloperie et plus possible de la virer que ce soit via les probables fichier de pref ou via le soi disant désinstallateur de l'application :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (22 Février 2006)

virer le dossier SetAlphaValue soit dans :

    /Bibliothèque/InputManagers/
        soit dans :
    ~/Bibliothèque/InputManagers/

et redemarrer.

ça marche parfaitement chez moi.


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et redemarrer.



Ah non... trop dur :rateau: 
Ca attendra, en attendant merci


----------



## boodou (23 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé cette saloperie et plus possible de la virer que ce soit via les probables fichier de pref ou via le soi disant désinstallateur de l'application :mouais:



 ....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Et AppZapper c'est pour les phoques ?


----------



## Grug2 (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et AppZapper c'est pour les phoques ?


il est temps de reinstaurer le RTFM !


----------



## eexit (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Il n'a pas l'air compatible avec Leopard.
Quelqu'un connait un soft compatible ?

J'ai un texte à recopier dans CeltX et ça m'arrangerais beaucoup d'avoir cette transparence.

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour Joris et bienvenue sur Mac Génération, cela fait plaisir de te voir ici  
Je viens de contacter Michaël Parrot et te communiquerai sa réponse dès que possible.


----------



## eexit (19 Novembre 2007)

Salut Fabien !!

Comment vas-tu? Et oui, il a bien fallu que je quitte forum-windows pour passer à quelque chose de plus évolué 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Novembre 2007)

" En tant qu'InputManager, SetAlphaValue supporte mal le passage à Léopard.
Par manque de temps je n'ai pas encore fait évoluer mes logiciels, mais ce n'est plus qu'une histoire des quelques semaines ou jours pour que mon site soit plus parlant puis que les programmes soient à jour."

Merci pour votre patience...

Michaël Parrot


----------

